# What are some recommend under the radar composers and their works?



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

Hello all, I started this theard so people can post their favored/recommended relatively unknown composer and their works. My hope is that people can discovered new works and composers. The composers and their work can come from any period. I asked that when you're posting to include *a picture and name of your preferred recording for the work you posted*. Please _refrain_ from *posting works by popular or commonly known composer*, such as Vivaldi, Mozart, Beethoven, Tchaikovsky, Mahler, Schoenberg, Philip Glass, etc.


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

A Different Forest 
Hauschka
Label: Sony Classical
Release Year: 2019


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Ernö von Dohnányi
Piano Quintet No. 2
Piano Quintet No. 1
Violin Concerto No. 1
Piano Concerto No. 1

Bohuslav Martinu
Magic Nights
String Quartet No. 6
Field Mass
Piano Trio No. 3

Ernest Bloch
String Quartet No. 1
Piano Quintet No. 1
Symphony in C-sharp minor
Concerto Grosso No. 2

Arnold Bax
In Memorium
Winter Legends
November Woods

Kurt Atterberg
Cello Concerto in C minor
Piano Concerto in B-flat minor
Symphony No. 3

Kaija Saariaho
Six Japanese Gardens
Cendres
Cinc reflets de L'Amour de loin

Ernest Chausson
Piano Quartet in A
Le Roi Arthus
Piano Trio in G minor

Henri Dutilleux
Ainsi la nuit
Correspondences
Violin Concerto: L'arbre des songes

Joachim Raff
Piano Quartet No. 2
Piano Quintet in A
Piano Quartet No. 1

Max Reger
Tone Poems after Arnold Bocklin
Suites for Solo Cello
Strring Quartet No. 4 in E-flat

Peter Sculthorpe
String Quartet No. 8
Momento Mori
Piano Concerto

Georg Friedrich Haas
Hyperion
String Quartet No. 2
Limited Approximations


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

Ethereality said:


> Ernö von Dohnányi
> Piano Quintet No. 2
> Piano Quintet No. 1
> Violin Concerto No. 1
> ...


Hello Ethereality, thank you for your post, these composers are unfamiliar with me, and I planned to check out their work. If you are so kind, can you please post your preferred recording for these works? Much obliged.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm just randomly looking through my catalogue:

Bacewicz String Quartets 1-7









Dohnanyi Piano Quintets









Coleridge-Taylor and Wood Violin Concerti, Delius Suite for violin and orchestra









Tippett Triple Concerto and Concerto for Orchestra









Taneyev Piano Quintet and Piano Trio


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

And another five random picks from my catalogue:

Bliss A Colour Symphony and Violin Concerto









Chausson Symphony, Poemes, Piano Quartet, Concert









Clarke, Babajanian, Martin Piano Trios









Bartok, Khachaturian, Milhaud and Stavinsky Trios for Clarinet, Violin and Piano









Vieuxtemps Violin Concertos 4 and 5, Ravel Tzigane, Saint Saens Havanaise


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Conrad2 said:


> Hello all, I started this theard so people can post their favored/recommended underrated composer and their works. My hope is that people can discovered new works and composers. The composers and their work can come from any period. I asked that when you're posting to include *a picture and name of your preferred recording for the work you posted*. Please _refrain_ from *posting works by popular or commonly known composer*, such as Vivaldi, Mozart, Beethoven, Tchaikovsky, Mahler, Schoenberg, Philip Glass, etc.


I've got a question for you. The thread title says, "...under the radar composers..." but your post says, "...underrated composer..."
Do you think/feel they are the same thing?


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

Joe B said:


> I've got a question for you. The tread title says, "...under the radar composers..." but your post says, "...underrated composer..."
> Do you think/feel they are the same thing?


That's a good question. Under the radar refers to going unnoticed, while underrated means not received the merit, *recognition *or praise it deserves. To me I think they have almost the same connotation, but perhaps "relatively unknown" best reflect what I meant. Thank you for bringing this to my attention, I will edit my post.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

The great Alessandro Scarlatti (Domenico's father),

*



*


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

^^^
In that case, I'll start with this:










There is an excellent review HERE (it is the 2nd review on the page, so its like half way down). Grego Applegate Edwards's review says it far better than I could hope to.


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

Joe B said:


> ^^^
> In that case, I'll start with this:
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for bringing light to this record, I will check it out. Unfortunately, when I try to click for the review, there is no link. Can you add in the link, so I can read the review. Much obliged.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Conrad2 said:


> Thank you for bringing light to this record, I will check it out. Unfortunately, when I try to click for the review, there is no link. Can you add in the link, so I can read the review. Much obliged.


Sorry about that....its fixed.


----------



## Andrew Kenneth (Feb 17, 2018)

In the last couple of months I've discovered the music of Marie Jaëll.

Here's her string quartet =>






Also available on cd =>








Her 2nd piano concerto =>





available on this 3-cd set =>


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Burgmuller, Norbert: Symphony no. 1, Op 2 [1833]

The one on Youtube is conducted by Frieder Bernius.


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

Rameau. HIP dogmatists may despise it, but I love this recording:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't know if Frederico Mompou is still as far under the radar as he once was, but I think this recording by Herbert Henck gets to the heart of these pieces, even more so than Mompou himself.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Knut Nystedt's Immortal Bach is amazing, at least to me.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Miroslav Kabelac wrote 9 symphonies of varying styles and characters including a wordless symphony for voice and orchestra (No. 5) modeled after Das Lied von der Erde.









Some other collections of interest

















Others that may be harder to find

Luigi Gianella *Three Flute Concerti */ Jean Pierre Rampal

Josef Triebensee *Cembalo Concerto et al *Ottetto Italiano di Fiati

Gluck *Don Juan* Tafelmusik & Bruno Weil


----------



## Superflumina (Jun 19, 2020)

Orlande de Lassus - Prophetiae Sibyllarum, Lagrime di San Pietro
Franz Berwald - Symphony No. 3
Luigi Dallapiccola - Quaderno Musicale di Annalibera
Gérard Grisey - Quatre chants pour franchir le seuil, Espaces acoustiques
Tristan Murail - L'esprit des dunes; Desintegrations


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

It's always good to go exploring in the Composer's Guestbook section. There are many entries for under the radar composers with discussions about their works.

I use the advanced search feature all the time to find discussions on various composers and the favorite recordings threads. It's very helpful if you are trying to decide on a CD or a box set.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

About half a year ago I prepared my list of about 100 favourite classical music compositions, the best of the best. Most of these are pretty well known, here are a view that may meet you criteria:

Arnold - Symphony No. 9
Bax - Cello Concerto
Bax - November Woods
Bax - Tintagel
Bax - Violin Concerto
Finzi - Cello Concerto
Finzi - Clarinet Concerto
Moeran - Cello Concerto
Moeran - Violin Concerto
Pärt - Spiegel im Spiegel
Penderecki - Symphony No. 6 "Chinese Poems"
Schmidt - Symphony No. 4
Suk - Symphony No. 2 "Asrael"
Takemitsu - From Me Flows What You Call Time
Vasks - Cor Anglais Concerto
Warlock - The Curlew


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

starthrower said:


> It's always good to go exploring in the Composer's Guestbook section. There are many entries for under the radar composers with discussions about their works.


Thank you for pointing to that section. I will check it out.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

I've been listening to a lot to Howard Hanson's music recently; he wrote some wonderful symphonies, beautifully served by Gerard Schwarz on Naxos. They're available on separate CDs, but I have the box set:









If you want to try a one-disc sampler, I recommend this lovely recording by Erich Kunzel and the Cincinnati Pops Orchestra:


----------



## Mark Dee (Feb 16, 2021)

When I first heard Finzi's Eclogue for Piano and Strings it blew me away (not literally - I was sitting down at the time). To say I was moved by it would be an understatement...


----------

